# All my cats



## maisey moo 12 (Feb 19, 2010)

Never had a picture of them all at the same time.










Hope you like.


----------



## kittykat (Nov 2, 2007)

W.O.W hmy: thats alot of kitties!! lol Lovely pic!! do they all get on well?


----------



## maisey moo 12 (Feb 19, 2010)

The sometimes have little tiffs. I get used to it with having a multicat house hold. I woudlnt be without any of them.


----------



## Nickyglow (Aug 26, 2009)

wow  that would be heaven for me and they look adorable :001_tt1:


----------



## maisey moo 12 (Feb 19, 2010)

They can be little darlings sometimes. I would love more. I also would never turn a cat away.


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

so many pretty kitties!!!


----------



## maisey moo 12 (Feb 19, 2010)

Four of them are Maiseys babies. The black one near the orange tray is the stray kitten that was brought too us in a carrier bag with a broken leg. He is so timid with everbody but me. At first we didnt know if he was going to loose his leg but i was prepared for it and the cost. We had already fallen in love with him.


----------



## Pixi (Feb 23, 2010)

Beautiful!


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

gorg kittys must cost you a fortune in food etc. bless . xx


----------



## kittykat (Nov 2, 2007)

maisey moo 12 said:


> Four of them are Maiseys babies. The black one near the orange tray is the stray kitten that was brought too us in a carrier bag with a broken leg. He is so timid with everbody but me. At first we didnt know if he was going to loose his leg but i was prepared for it and the cost. We had already fallen in love with him.


how awful! Glad he has settled in with you now and has a good home


----------



## maisey moo 12 (Feb 19, 2010)

They only eat pouches tins upset Maiseys stomach. Smokey the kitten was found in a villagers kitchen the woman is 94. Her handyman brought him around to because we got cats. At first i thought it was a deformed leg he looked like he lost a claw as well. I left it a couple of days and took him too the vets. One of the toes on his paw was badly infected. Vet gave AB's and that did the trick. He had about 4 visits in all and he now hates the vets and has acccidents either in the cage or on the vet. He is now fast asleep in the washing basket.


----------



## maisey moo 12 (Feb 19, 2010)

Not a very good one. Its maisey feeding her babies










And my maisey moo. Love her too bits


----------



## Summer1098 (Jun 20, 2009)

What a big kitty crew! And all blacks and tuxedos and tories- some of my favorite cat colours! Do you rescue or what?


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Brilliant picture, we used to have 9 but the only time they would all eat together was if there was some chicken on the menu


----------



## marmite (Sep 22, 2009)

Great pic


----------



## Baby British (Jan 24, 2010)

Wow, if I had the money I'd love to have as many kitties as that! They are all beautiful and you are very lucky x


----------



## maisey moo 12 (Feb 19, 2010)

I dont work for a rescue. 4 of them are my own. Since November 08 i have found or being given 4 and 4 are maiseys babies. A was only going to keep one of maiseys babies as the others had homes but they changed there minds. I didnt have the heart to rehome them and she was such a good mum. She didnt stop feeding them even though we tried to stop her till around 14wks. I would love to work for a rescue. Animals give me a purpose that i can give something back that they give me.


----------



## Summer1098 (Jun 20, 2009)

Did you breed Maisey?


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

wow what gorgeous cats, do they go out, or are they indoor cats, they are beautiful,.....


----------



## maisey moo 12 (Feb 19, 2010)

I didnt intenally breed maisey. She came too us and we did let her out until we found her home. When i was talking too someone at school they said they saw a woman and man arguing and dump her somehow she found us. One of my own cats was gravely ill and i was back and forth too the vets with him. She ram raided the cat flap and got out. My cat Simon was in the vets on and off for about 3 ish wks. He was my baby and i sadly had too make the choice to let him go peacefully. He started off with liver failure and then most of his organs packed up. She got pregnant whilst i was he was there i noticed at around 5ish wks. I know i could have aborted the pregnancy but just after having lost by beautiful boy i couldnt. I did keep them all as it was my problem i brough lives in too this world i had to help them.


----------



## mckitty (Jan 11, 2009)

wow, so many cats, lovely !


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

They are gorgeous! I struggle getting my TWO in the same photo, so well done!


----------



## SeaThreePeeO (Sep 15, 2008)

That is my idea of my personal heaven but possibly my DH's idea of a personal hell. lol

I'm so glad that little black kitten found it's way to such a good home!


----------



## maisey moo 12 (Feb 19, 2010)

The answer is food. It never fails with mine. If i cant find them in the house i shout children and they all come running


----------

